# Baby sulcata shell indenting? Help!!!



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

I came home today and noticed the left part of my 3month old tortoise's shell looked like it was indenting. I've been giving him daily soaks, cuttlebone sprinkled on his spring mix with a constant UV light, heat lamp during the day and I take him outside almost everyday. I was gone for two weeks and I don't think my dad ever soaked him, instead he just put water in a shallow dish in the enclosure. I live in Arizona and recently was informed that they should not be living on alfalfa pellets and do need a substrate that holds humidity (when I first got him I was misinformed). I'm new to owning any type of reptile so please help. 
He is still very active and social, running around everywhere and trying to eat everything.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi TanktheTortoise:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

That looks like some type of injury...my best guess is a hot rock or a light that was too close. They sometimes don't realize that they are getting burned, and that's why hot rocks are not a good option for baby tortoises. Likewise the light. If the tank's too small a baby wouldn't know how to get away from the hot light.

You're lucky the injury doesn't seem to be causing him any stress. Having a good appetite is really the name of the game.

*What would you like us to call you?*

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

"what would you like us to call you"? Sorry I just joined about an hour ago so I'm not sure what you mean by that haha. I live in Phoenix, AZ in USA. If that's what you meant. 

I have a clamp light, so I guess maybe he just couldn't cool down enough? Also the rocks I have are on the "cool side" and they're fairly room temp. Other than that there's only a hide box and I just added a water dish in there to hopefully add humidity.


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Also the indent on the bottom middle, he's always had that since he was born, I guess it just hasn't hardened out yet or something?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

TankTheTortoise said:


> "what would you like us to call you"? Sorry I just joined about an hour ago so I'm not sure what you mean by that haha. I live in Phoenix, AZ in USA. If that's what you meant.



What I mean is, do you want us to call you "Hi TankTheTortoise" or should we call you "hi joe blow from Arizona" 

When people write a post to me, they say, "Hi Yvonne"


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry joe blow is already taken.
Regarding the injury it almost looks like something hit it and dented it, is his shell still soft? Do you know if he was inured while you were away?


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh! I'll go by my name, Kao. Haha sorry about that.

Do you think the shell can recover?


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> TankTheTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > "what would you like us to call you"? Sorry I just joined about an hour ago so I'm not sure what you mean by that haha. I live in Phoenix, AZ in USA. If that's what you meant.
> ...



Oh sorry, I'll go by my name, Kao.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

The shell will heal over time but it won't look like the rest of the shell. If it is a burn it will also heal he will just have a scar, the other tortoises will think he is cool.


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Sorry joe blow is already taken.
> Regarding the injury it almost looks like something hit it and dented it, is his shell still soft? Do you know if he was inured while you were away?



I think he must've injured himself this afternoon then because last night I didn't notice it during his soaking. 

I think the shell is still soft? I'm not really sure, I don't want to apply pressure onto his shell and then find out I dented it/injured him myself. Only last month did his egg bubble on the bottom of his shell finally disappear completely.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

Well based on the info provided I am leaning towards some type of striking injury, if his shell is still pliable, damage like that can occur, and nothing can really be done about it, you can't buff it out like a car door or something. Just keep an eye on him as long as he is eating and acting normally, you will just have a odd looking tortoise, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TankTheTortoise (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay thanks. I'm still wondering how he could've injured himself. I guess he practices judo when I'm out or something


----------

